# going to toronto



## galwaypaul (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi 
I replied a couple of times to sallys thread on "going it alone" but i cant send anymore replys on this thread due to some technical difficulty. So I Hope Posting a new thread may work

I plan to move to toronto shortly by myself from Ireland on a 1 year working Visa organised from USIT in Ireland.

USIT are working with SWAP in Canada which I assume are a canadian Company.

The main concern I have is finding employment which I gather will be difficult as disscussed before and acomodation would be a concern especially without having work 1st for location etc .

Just to Repeat my questions from the other threads
Any good recruitment agencies in toronto to investigate and enquire about work?.
Any Good hostels in Toronto that would cater for travellers on there own for temporary acomadation?

Also Can any Irish Usit peolpe or others share their experiences with SWAP in canada and their services.

Thanks to the other people on Sallys thread especially newbie can who provided me job search websites etc.

Also Auld Yin on that thread mentioned LMOs which employers need to provide can you explain what this is?

Lots of questions I Know but any comments or advise will be welcome 

Thanks 
Paul


----------



## Newbie_Can_USA (Jan 17, 2009)

galwaypaul said:


> Hi
> I replied a couple of times to sallys thread on "going it alone" but i cant send anymore replys on this thread due to some technical difficulty. So I Hope Posting a new thread may work
> 
> I plan to move to toronto shortly by myself from Ireland on a 1 year working Visa organised from USIT in Ireland.
> ...




Paul,

Have you had any luck with the search sites I gave you. Also try these:

Finding a Job
- I would also suggest researching which the top 5 contractors for building/construction are in yuor field and search by going to the site of the company under the careers section.

Good Luck


----------

